# Almond Joy Kidded - Twin Bucklings



## imaginationacres (Sep 27, 2009)

Joy decided to kid a few days early, she was due this Friday but early is perfectly okay with me since I'll be at a wedding all weekend and I was worried sick about my farm sitter having to assist with her delivery as a FF, she's a tiny doe!

She has a beautiful udder, can't wait to see how she milks in a few weeks.

Anyways she kidded around 6:30 pm and the birth was difficult, first baby presented breech and needed some rearranging to come out, the second baby came head first so had to rearrange to get the front legs out first.. all in all it was an experience but momma Joy did well and the baby bucklings are doing well.

Their colors/markings (or lack thereof!) defintely don't match my other 4 Dude kids! lol

One solid black baby and one very dark brown (chocolate) baby.

Here are a few photos, will post a bunch more fluffy ones with the other kids soon.









Momma Joy and kids









The black buckling says hello to the bullies









Solid black buckling









Momma and her twins, the brown one is in the back, black is up front.

And now just one more doe left to kid and I'm finished til 2012!


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Cute! Glad she kidded when you could be there to help out! :thumb:


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

They look so happy to be here with little smiles.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2011)

Congratulations! Good thing you could be there to help Joy out.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Awwww.... they are adorable. Mom looks very attentive and proud. Congratulations.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats on the kids! 
Glad you were there to assist!


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

:stars: Good job on the assist.


----------



## Goatmasta (Jun 22, 2011)

:laugh: :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats great job...... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aww...so cute! Congrats! :stars:


----------

